# 2 f16 mods



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

did these 2 today. just a little paracord & flatbands.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

The F-16 mystery continues!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Nice!


thanks


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> The F-16 mystery continues!


nowhere near your level brother figer


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Gentleman's dueling slingshots?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Tobor8Man said:


> Gentleman's dueling slingshots?


1 for me, 1 for my son


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

nice clean wraps


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

skarrd said:


> nice clean wraps


thank you sir


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Solid man, now they will shoot


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Those are very, very nice --- The rubber on rubber tie holds very well for me and if fast to change also.

Love the wraps, very clean and I'm sure they grip very well !

wll


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

@hoggy - “I accept your challenge and choose paintballs at 20 paces. Shall we meet at dawn at the field of honor?”

Or even better - a father and son Zombie hunt!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

raventree78 said:


> Solid man, now they will shoot


gonna find out, with a couple of others done like Grandpa Grumpy attachment method as well.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

wll said:


> Those are very, very nice --- The rubber on rubber tie holds very well for me and if fast to change also.
> 
> Love the wraps, very clean and I'm sure they grip very well !
> 
> wll


i attached the bands with cut rubber bands and the wrap i learned from a guy on youtube that wrapped a torque.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Tobor8Man said:


> @hoggy - “I accept your challenge and choose paintballs at 20 paces. Shall we meet at dawn at the field of honor?”
> 
> Or even better - a father and son Zombie hunt!


cool, i don't know but i've been told that twd has some slingshootist zombie killers. haven't seen them on the series yet.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

2 more tube frame mods. f16 and barnett black widow with the brace removed. i did these because i gave the previous blue one to my son and the zombie apocalypse one to my air force friend in vegas.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

another paracord wrap and reband, hoggy wild. sending it to my vegas friends. he got the yellow/green, she gets the pink. spreading the slingshootist lifestyle.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I've seen that with the new Biden Tax these have gone up to almost $10!------except at Walmart where I just nabbed the last of their stock at $4.97 each!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I've seen that with the new Biden Tax these have gone up to almost $10!------except at Walmart where I just nabbed the last of their stock at $4.97 each!


No, I just bought 4 more F-16's at Wally World for $4.97 and plan on buying 4+ more before the world goes absolutely nuts in a week or so !!

wll


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

my ninji hoggy f16 mod. jb weld steelstik pinchgrip finger thingys. ha, i kill me.







shooting them shortly.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I dig it my brother. No molten lava, no finger burns, no welding needed. What is the downside??


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

hoggy said:


> my ninji hoggy f16 mod. jb weld steelstik pinchgrip finger thingys. ha, i kill me.
> View attachment 354577
> shooting them shortly.
> View attachment 354576


I like it. Let us know how the JB weld holds up.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

here's another, a crosman cyclone with the jb weld steelstik mod.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I dig it my brother. No molten lava, no finger burns, no welding needed. What is the downside??


maybe the only downside to some would be the rustic roughness. the steelstik did get a little warm btw


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

hoggy said:


> my ninji hoggy f16 mod. jb weld steelstik pinchgrip finger thingys. ha, i kill me.
> View attachment 354577
> shooting them shortly.
> View attachment 354576


Those are slick bro nice work  ... now where did I leave my f16???


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

raventree78 said:


> Those are slick bro nice work  ... now where did I leave my f16???


thanks, did you find your f16 yet?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I like it. Let us know how the JB weld holds up.


you and mo are the reason i decided to make use of tube frames i didn't shoot.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

2 more hoggy f16 mods, hoggy wild. a little jb weld steelstik and some paracord.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

@hoggy you got to come up for air, son!
Those fumes got you in double-clutching, double-overtime overdrive! 
I'm not sure the Waltons can buy enough Daisys and JB Weld to satisfy your cravings!
LOL!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

While I’ve got all you wire frame guys in the same place I was wondering what your thoughts were on this simple benchtop jig? It’s not quite Pebble Shooter’s pro wire bender but do you think it’d be worth picking up maybe?
Wire Bending Table Mount Jig Forming Wrap Sized Links, Pins Wire Bender https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FN5SE0...abc_8ACCKMRMKVEP2GFB0ZSD?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Here’s a photo so you don’t have to follow the link out. Ten bucks.








@Jcharmin92 - I was kind of thinking a little about you here with this one bud after seeing your stool top vice setup. 
Sorry to crash the thread.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

doesnt look substantial enough for heavy bending at least not cold bending,but it says wire bender,im thinking it may be for jewelry making,small guage wire,not sure will have to go take a look


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

looked into it it is for wire cloths hanger and smaller,to bend up to 3/8s you might need this.
Almhs Tool Manual Mounting Mini Universal Bending Bender - - Amazon.com its a little pricier tho


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

skarrd said:


> looked into it it is for wire cloths hanger and smaller,to bend up to 3/8s you might need this.
> Almhs Tool Manual Mounting Mini Universal Bending Bender - - Amazon.com its a little pricier tho


Well man, do I feel dumb. Evidently I should have looked a little further into it. Thanks for the alternate tool though, I appreciate it! They used to sell something called a thingamajig years ago that was like the product that I linked, only made of steel. Can’t seem to find it these days though. My Internet game is pretty weak, however.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

most welcome,we all get excited about things,at least you didnt buy it first and Then find out,,,,,,,i b guilty of that,,,,,,,,,a couple times,,,,,,,,,,,shame,LOL


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

skarrd said:


> most welcome,we all get excited about things,at least you didnt buy it first and Then find out,,,,,,,i b guilty of that,,,,,,,,,a couple times,,,,,,,,,,,shame,LOL


I’ve also been known to do the same… maybe more than once..


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

KawKan said:


> @hoggy you got to come up for air, son!
> Those fumes got you in double-clutching, double-overtime overdrive!
> I'm not sure the Waltons can buy enough Daisys and JB Weld to satisfy your cravings!
> LOL!


Ha ha ha it's all good as i'm out of f16s. But i do have 1 more markman left. Ha, i kill me also f16s are getting a little hard to find at wally worlds in my neck of the woods.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Phew!! Thanks y’all! I almost bought that coat-hanger bender! I gotta step up my bending game so the hunt is on!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

not an f16 but kissing cousin marksman, ha, i kill me. did this one up for my primary care dr who's a cool dude. gave him 20 marbles and how to get to our forum.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Brother Hoggy. After seeing your WeldStik projects it got me to thinking again about modifying these bent rod frames without breaking out the ‘Molten-Lava-Holes-In-Shirt’ making machine to attach some finger hooks/bracing to the frame. I haven’t taken this idea to the next level but am thinking it could work. If I were to try the StickWeld but orient some scrap rod like this me thinks that with more surface area I’d get more ‘stick’ and could basically fabricate a thumb pad or finger hook onto the F-16. Making and shaping some small chunks of metal rod might actually also make it easier to stick-weld and shape those spots into admirable hooks?? 
For the majority of Forum members I hope you are asking yourself, “What is the bloody point of all this jerking around over a $5 slingshot!!??”. For the record I can’t actually answer that question myself.🙉🙈🍩


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Brother Hoggy. After seeing your WeldStik projects it got me to thinking again about modifying these bent rod frames without breaking out the ‘Molten-Lava-Holes-In-Shirt’ making machine to attach some finger hooks/bracing to the frame. I haven’t taken this idea to the next level but am thinking it could work. If I were to try the StickWeld but orient some scrap rod like this me thinks that with more surface area I’d get more ‘stick’ and could basically fabricate a thumb pad or finger hook onto the F-16. Making and shaping some small chunks of metal rod might actually also make it easier to stick-weld and shape those spots into admirable hooks??
> For the majority of Forum members I hope you are asking yourself, “What is the bloody point of all this jerking around over a $5 slingshot!!??”. For the record I can’t actually answer that question myself.🙉🙈🍩
> View attachment 356446


Like Mt Everest it's there & why a bear poops in the woods, because he can


----------



## Dee Based (Nov 9, 2021)

I second the compliment about the clean tie job, hoggy - good work!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Dee Based said:


> I second the compliment about the clean tie job, hoggy - good work!


thanks


----------

